# New Delta Unisaw



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Good for you, I agree with your wife, you deserve it. Looks like a good unit. Keep us informed how you like it after you use it awhile. I thought about getting one of these saws but did not want to wait for them to come out. When I retired my lovely wife let me put in a whole new shop. God, I love that woman! Have fun with your new toy.

God Bless
tom


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to the UNI club Eric and thank you for your service. I posted a review on mine a while back we must think alike; our first paragraph is very similar.

I plan on doing an update on mine now that I have had it for several months. Most reviews are 5 stars when the tool is new but I like follow up's to see how it works after the new wears off.

Congrats on your new saw brother….


----------



## grub32 (Jan 20, 2010)

That sure is a beauty…Very creative way to lift it also.

Enjoy,

Grub


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

very nice review, enjoy the saw.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Eric….... I can tell you right off that you're gonna really like this saw. Last July, '09, I bought a new 5 Hp. Uni X5, and this sucker is a beast !!!! Like you, one of the first things I did was tape off all the "escape" routes for dust loss… everywhere. This helps so much that eveyone needs to do this to their saws…. makes it easier on the lungs….... I can't stagger this puppy with anything I cut….. you'll see !!! It does everything it's supposed to, and more…. Have fun, be safe, and build plenty of jigs and fixtures for it, and you're good to go..


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Eric, congrats on your new Unisaw.


----------



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)

Congrats on the saw and thank you for your service.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Eric…..Congrats on the new unisaw. I love mine and its 40+ yrs old. I would also like to thank you for your service to me and the rest of our country. Enjoy the new toy and may the sawdust fly soon.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats on your shiny new toy


----------



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

Very nice saw you have there. I purchased mine about 8 months ago and thus far, I am very pleased with fit/finish/operation. I have not yet "sealed" mine up for better dust collection but I am fairly happy with the "out of the box" dust collection with a 3HP cyclone attatched.

Enjoy,
Have fun,
Safty first,

danr


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice looking saw. You owe your wife big time for both the saw approval and the moving guys. What a lady!!


----------

